# Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?



## Manne83 (20. September 2010)

Hey,
ich fange nächsten Monat in St. Gallen an zu Arbeiten.
Darf ich dort mit dem Deutschen Fischereischein Angeln?
Kann ich ihn vielleicht umschreiben so das ich ein Schweizer Fischereischein habe oder muß ich ein Kurs belegen?

Gruß


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

Klar darfst du da Angeln. Schau mal in der Suchfunktion da gab es schonmal was. Ich selbst hab zwei Jahre im Kanton Wallis gelebt und auch geangelt. Teilweise brauchst du nur eine Gewässerkarte und um auf nummer Sicher zu gehen gehste in deiner Stadt aufs Amt und fragst nach aber umschreiben lassen must du sicherlich nix.


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (20. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

Guxtu hier: http://www.anjf.sg.ch/home/fischerei.html

Wichtige Begriffe in der Schweiz: 
"Patent" = Erlaubnisschein zum Fischen in einem Gebiet (Kanton) oder für ein Gewässer
"SaNa" = Sachkundenachweis = schweizerische Anglerprüfung


----------



## swisstrolling (20. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

he 
sicher darst musst nur noch das patent kaufen.
wir schweizer können auch mit unserem sana
(fischerreiprüfung)in deutschland angeln müssen
auch noch die angelkarte kaufen.
gr


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*



swisstrolling schrieb:


> he
> sicher darst musst nur noch das patent kaufen.
> wir schweizer können auch mit unserem sana
> (fischerreiprüfung)in deutschland angeln müssen
> ...



Sag ich doch... Danke in die schwiz, odr...


----------



## Janbr (20. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

Ich musste mir eine SaNa Karte holen im kanton Bern. Allerdings wurde mein (bayrischer) Fischereischein anerkannt als Pruefung. D.h. ich bin auf Amt und hab denen meinen deutschen Schein gezeigt und hab dann eine SaNa Karte zugeschickt bekommen mit der ich dann ein Jahrepatent loesen konnte.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Manne83 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

na dann steht dem angeln in der Schweiz ja nicht´s im wege:m

hat vielleicht noch jemand ein link wo ich mir mal die bestimmungen durchlesen kann, zweck´s Nachtangeln, mit wieviel angeln und so?

gruß


----------



## Manne83 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

na dann steht dem angeln in der Schweiz ja nicht´s im wege:m

hat vielleicht noch jemand ein link wo ich mir mal die bestimmungen durchlesen kann, zweck´s Nachtangeln, mit wieviel angeln und so?

gruß


----------



## swisstrolling (21. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*



Monnsum schrieb:


> na dann steht dem angeln in der Schweiz ja nicht´s im wege:m
> 
> hat vielleicht noch jemand ein link wo ich mir mal die bestimmungen durchlesen kann, zweck´s Nachtangeln, mit wieviel angeln und so?
> 
> gruß monnsum


www.anjf.sg.ch
www.gallex.ch
gr


----------



## mlkzander (29. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*

das freiangelrecht habt ihr ihm aber ganz verschwiegen


----------



## swisstrolling (29. September 2010)

*AW: Darf ich in der Schweiz angeln?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> das freiangelrecht habt ihr ihm aber ganz verschwiegen


ups,
mit wurm und maden und stückli brot aber wen er twisterle wott oder löffele aus ende usw
und hed kei bestimmige
gr


----------

